# 1975,76 Browning Bushmaster Compound Bows. One you've never seen! (just like it)



## bear-of-grayling

Here are 2 old Browning Bushmaster Compound Bows. The metal riser one is the 1975 (first year) Bushmaster made for Browning by Carrolls Archery Products. CAP The wooden riser model is the next year version again made by CAP. These were hard to get when they were newly offered. The 1976 bow has been adorned with copper plated hardware. I am not sure if this was a special edition from Browning or someone did it for themself or a gift for someone special. It came from a wealthy estate in Mass. If anyone knows of this custom offering, please share it with us. Thanks Dan


----------



## bear-of-grayling

P.S. The copper plated one is my wifes favorite bow in my collection. She wanted me to tell you that! Dan


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Wow! Those things are beautiful and ugly at the same time.


----------



## Mathewsman222

I like the one on the right in the first photo, I'd like to find one to add to my collection


----------

